# VFS: cannot open root device ( noob )

## hannesz112

HI,

Ik ben sinds enige tijd bezig met het opensource fenomeen. Ik heb een redelijke tijd ubuntu hoary gedraait. 

Omdat mijn eerste keuze (gentoo) toen nog te veel kennis vereiste. Nu heb ik een klein beetje kennis op gedaan middels ubuntu, maar ben zelf nog vrij newbie.

Ter zake:D

Ik heb nu gentoo geinstalleerd. Als ik de pc opstart krijg ik het grub scherm te zien met optie om 'gentoo' op te starten. Maar zodra ik deze opstart krijg ik de volgende foutmelding.

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3"or unkown block (0,0). 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option.

Kernel panic  -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unkown -block (0,0).
```

Weet iemand wat er (waarschijnlijk) fout is ingesteld?

mvg,

----------

## Parasietje

Je ziet zelf ook dat hij je root fs niet kan mounten. Ik ga ervan uit dat je een SCSI harde schijf hebt. Kijk eens of je kernel goed staat ingesteld. Hij vindt overduidelijk je scsi device niet. Of misschien heb je een tikfout gemaakt, en moet je in grub 'root=/dev/hda3' nemen ipv 'root=/dev/sda3'.

----------

## andrewf

kan ook sata schijf zijn, die worden ook sdx genoemd.

maar het klopt dat hij je root filesystem niet vind en daarom die fout geeft,

ik had hetzelfde probleem,

oplossing was de goede kernel-opties configgen (was op een nforce4 moederbord, dus met de sata_nv driver)

zorg er dus voor dat de goede sata driver in je kernel zit.

(na make menuconfig)

```
Device Drivers > 

 SCSI device support >

  SCSI low-level drivers >

   [*] Serial ATA (SATA) Support (niet als module compilen!)

        hieronder moet je ook nog de correcte driver selecteren

        voor nforce4 moederborden, als je de nvidia sata gebruikt is dit

   [*] NVIDIA SATA support

```

ps: je zal dus met de livecd moeten booten, alles mounten, chrooten, de kernel herconfiggen & compilen & copieren in /boot.

----------

## hannesz112

HI 

@parasietje

Ik maak gebruik van een sata hardeschijf. Ook staat (volgens mij ), alles is grub.conf goed ingesteld, en moet het wel degelijk 'sda3' zijn.

@andrewf

Ik maak idd gebruik van sata hd. De optie die je opnoemde, dus de juiste optie in de kernel aan vinken betreffende Sata ondersteuning, stonden reeds aan gevinkt. Nu maak ik wel gebruik van een ander moederbord.

De optie SDX werkte helaas ook niet.  :Crying or Very sad: 

moederbord: Asus K8v-deluxe

HD: Sata Maxtor 200 gig

CPU: AMD 64 3500 +

Ik heb hier onder nog even wat extra informatie.

Grub.conf.

```
title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3
```

fdisk

/dev/sda1 -->    boot partitie

/dev/sda2 -->    swap partitie

/dev/sda3 -->    root partitie

fstab

```

fs               mountpoint        ype                        opts                       dump

/dev/sda1     /boot               ext2                defaults, notime                     11

/dev/sda3     /                      xfs                  notime                           00 

/dev/sda2    none                swap                         sw                           00

none     /proc                       proc               defaults                           00

none     /dev/shm               tmpfs               nodev,nosuid,noexec                    00

```

 :Exclamation:  Vreemd vindt ik dat er in 'fstab' wordt aangegeven dat de root partitie 'sda3' type 'XFS' is, terwijl ik heb aan gegeven tijdens de installatie dat het ReiserFS moet zijn.

Nou misschien dat jullie hier wat meer mee kunnen:wink:

alvast bedankt.

----------

## st3vie

 *hannesz112 wrote:*   

> Vreemd vindt ik dat er in 'fstab' wordt aangegeven dat de root partitie 'sda3' type 'XFS' is, terwijl ik heb aan gegeven tijdens de installatie dat het ReiserFS moet zijn.

 

fstab moet je zelf tijdens de installatie aanpassen, dus als je rootpartitie ReiserFS is, moet je dat ook als type in je fstab zetten (dus xfs vervangen door reiserfs). Ook moet je ReiserFS in je kernel ingebouwd hebben natuurlijk.

Maar dit is iets waar je later in de boot pas een error voor zou krijgen denk ik.

-st3vie

----------

## BlackEdder

```
title=Gentoo 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3
```

Volgens mij moet dit met jouw configuratie zijn:

```
title=Gentoo 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/sda3
```

Maar wederom niet zeker of dat ook die foutmelding geeft.. In de faq sectie van dit forum staan alle error messages en hun oorzaken vermeldt, misschien dat dat helpt..

----------

## BlackEdder

Het thread dat ik bedoelde is hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656.html

----------

## hannesz112

HULDE.

Ik heb  de kernel opnieuw geconfigureerd & gecompiled & gekopieert in /boot.

Daarna op nieuw op gestart, en ging alles goed. 

!!!!! Iedereen bedankt voor de tips !!!!!!!!!!!  :Laughing: 

Ik zit nu dit in de console:), maar loop tegen het volgende probleem aan.

Zodra ik portage wil updaten lukt dit niet.  :Confused:  Dit komt omdat ik een 127.0.0.1 ip-adres heb. :Shocked: 

Ik heb in de kernel wel ondersteuning aan gevinkt voor mij Marvell Yukon 1000 MBit netwerk kaart.

Iemand een idee waar het aanschort?

mvg,

----------

## st3vie

alleen in je kernel aangeven dat je netwerkondersteuning wilt is niet genoeg. Je moet je netwerk ook nog instellen natuurlijk.

Lees het onderdeel van de installatiedocumentatie voor het instellen van je netwerk. Staat er vrij uitgebreid in uitgelegd. Ik denk dat je die stappen niet hebt gedaan, of dat daar nu iets aan ontbreekt.

succes!  :Smile: 

-st3vie

----------

## hannesz112

HI

Ik heb het gedeelte voor het instellen van de netwerk doorgenomen. 

Maar ik krijg helaas geen verbinding, ook kan ik mijn router niet pingen.

Bij het invullen van de user,  staat er boven ook dan mijn domainname onbekend is. Heeft dit er iets mee temaken?

Ik heb de domainname wel ingevuld namelijk.

----------

## st3vie

okee, dan staat dus in /etc/conf.d/domainname je domeinnaam. Heb je het domainname script toegevoegd aan default runlevel? Kan je bekijken met:

```
rc-update show
```

Om toe te voegen:

```
rc-update add domainname default
```

Dan wordt bij het opstarten je domeinnaam ingesteld.

Gebruik je DHCP? of heb je zelf een IP ingesteld?

-st3vie

----------

## Rainmaker

Betekend dat de "drivers" voor je netwerkkaart nog niet geladen zijn / in de kernel zitten. Welke netwerkkaart heb je, en heb je dat ook aangegeven in je kernel configuratie.

Kan ook betekenen dat je netwerk nog niet gestart is. "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start"

----------

## hannesz112

HI

@st3vie

Ik maak gebruik van DHCP, en de domainame was reeds aanwezig in de default runlevel.

@rainmaker

Ik heb een Marvell Yukon netwerk kaart. Deze heb ik aangegeven in de kernel configuratie.

Maar zodra ik /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start intype verschijnt er het volgende.

```
* pcmcia support detected

* starting pcmcia.....

cardmgr [5248]: no socket found

* cardmgr failed to start. Make sure you have pcmcia

* modules built or support compiled into the kernel     !!

* starting eth0

* bringing up eth0

* configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

* DHCP

* eth0 does not exist     !!
```

Het ziet er naar uit dat de netwerk kaart niet word herkent. 

Terwijl ik wel ondersteuning voor mij netwerk kaart heb aangevinkt in de kernel.

----------

## koenderoo

Ik zag een vorige post ineens van je staan: Dit komt omdat ik een 127.0.0.1 ip-adres heb.

Je bent er mee bekend dat dit normaal gesproken je lo ip-adres is?

Een normaal  thuisnetwerk heeft adressen die beginnen met 192.168.x.x en 10.x.x.x

Je router zal alleen reageren wanneer deze een ip adres heeft waarvan de eerste 3 van de 4 waarden gelijk zijn.

Heb je in /etc/conf.d/net de waarden per adapter wel ingesteld?

----------

## hannesz112

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Ik zag een vorige post ineens van je staan: Dit komt omdat ik een 127.0.0.1 ip-adres heb.
> 
> Je bent er mee bekend dat dit normaal gesproken je lo ip-adres is?
> 
> Een normaal  thuisnetwerk heeft adressen die beginnen met 192.168.x.x en 10.x.x.x
> ...

 

Ik heb /etc/conf.d/net even bekeken. Behalve wat commentaar is deze volledig leeg.

En ik heb ook totaal geen idee wat ik er zou in moeten zetten.

Zou je een voorbeeld kunnen plaatsen, van wat er zo ongeveer in zou moeten staan?

mvg,

----------

## andrewf

dit staat er bij mij in:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )
```

(zelf IP ingesteld op 192.168.0.110 met 192.168.0.1 als gateway)

als je alles via dhcp krijgt is dit genoeg:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

(zorg ervoor dat je dhcpcd geemerged hebt)

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Quote:*   

> * cardmgr failed to start. Make sure you have pcmcia
> 
> * modules built or support compiled into the kernel     !! 

 

Heb je dat?

----------

## hannesz112

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   * cardmgr failed to start. Make sure you have pcmcia
> 
> * modules built or support compiled into the kernel     !!  
> 
> Heb je dat?

 

Ik heb de kernel op nieuw geïnstalleerd e.d. En nu werkt de netwerk kaart wel.

Maar ik krijg idd nog die fout melding. En heb geen idee wat ik daar mee aan moet. Maar alles werkt volgens mij wel naar behoren.

¡Offtopic ¡ :Shocked: 

Ik heb (voorlopig) nog 1 vraag. Ik zit nu de console, moet ik dan X11 of Xorg of zo installeren  :Confused: 

alvast bedankt

----------

## nixnut

 *hannesz112 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¡Offtopic ¡
> 
> Ik heb (voorlopig) nog 1 vraag. Ik zit nu de console, moet ik dan X11 of Xorg of zo installeren 

 Nee hoor, je mag best blijven werken via de console  :Wink: 

Maar als je graag een grafische omgeving wilt dan zal je nog een en ander moeten emergen. Als je kde of gnome of xcfe of een andere windowmanager emerged, wordt xorg meegeinstalleerd. Meer info hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/?catid=desktop

----------

## nipeng

 *hannesz112 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maar ik krijg idd nog die fout melding. En heb geen idee wat ik daar mee aan moet. Maar alles werkt volgens mij wel naar behoren.
> 
> 

 Heb je wel pcmcia? Heb je een desktop of een laptop?

----------

## hannesz112

 *nipeng wrote:*   

>  *hannesz112 wrote:*   
> 
> Maar ik krijg idd nog die fout melding. En heb geen idee wat ik daar mee aan moet. Maar alles werkt volgens mij wel naar behoren.
> 
>  Heb je wel pcmcia? Heb je een desktop of een laptop?

 

Ja ik heb pcmcia, en er wordt ook gezegd dat deze is ingeschakeld tijdens het opstart proces.

Ik maak gebruik van een desktop.

----------

